
Show HN: Play with Docker (with web-browser) - alexellisuk
https://github.com/franela/play-with-docker
======
alexellisuk
Play With Docker gives you the experience of having a free Alpine Linux
Virtual Machine in the cloud where you can build and run Docker containers and
even create clusters with Docker features like Swarm Mode.

Under the hood DIND or Docker-in-Docker is used to give the effect of multiple
VMs/PCs.

A live version is available at: [http://play-with-docker.com/](http://play-
with-docker.com/)

